# No idea what I am doing but going to build a Wire EDM from scratch to make custom dies...



## jimbo fury (Jun 18, 2021)

No idea what I am doing but can't afford to pay for special dies I need and can't afford to buy a wire edm. My dies have unique geometry and from informal testing I need a die clearance of 0.00035". Any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 18, 2021)

That's an ambitious project.

Stamping some very thin materials?  That is unusually tight clearance, normally 5 to 10% of the material thickness gives a clean cut.  Maybe there is another way to make the dies? I used to make really complex shapes in two pieces using a surface grinder.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 18, 2021)

Get someone who knows the trade and does the work to answer your question likely an EDM shop.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 18, 2021)

Very ambitious project- you'll need to study power supplies, motor controls, feedback systems and more
Would it not be more practical to get a good used machine?  I think Mr. Whoopee posted one a couple months back that was _being given away for free_
-Mark


----------



## jimbo fury (Jun 19, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Very ambitious project- you'll need to study power supplies, motor controls, feedback systems and more
> Would it not be more practical to get a good used machine?  I think Mr. Whoopee posted one a couple months back that was _being given away for free_
> -Mark


Oh wow! How do I find those kinds of posts?


----------



## jimbo fury (Jun 19, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> That's an ambitious project.
> 
> Stamping some very thin materials?  That is unusually tight clearance, normally 5 to 10% of the material thickness gives a clean cut.  Maybe there is another way to make the dies? I used to make really complex shapes in two pieces using a surface grinder.


No, not thin materials. They will be punch high grade cellulose pads.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 19, 2021)

Just keep visiting the site- can't really predict when these deals show up but if Whoopee sees it he'll post it I'm sure
Might put a flag on SearchTempest and also check auction sales and gov sales, maybe industrial resellers online or local to you
-Mark


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 19, 2021)

jimbo fury said:


> No, not thin materials. They will be punch high grade cellulose pads.



Dayton Progress can make custom dies and punches at very competitive prices with quick turnaround, might be worth looking at.  I have been using them for years.  
	

			Home | Dayton Lamina Corporation


----------



## jimbo fury (Jun 19, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> Dayton Progress can make custom dies and punches at very competitive prices with quick turnaround, might be worth looking at.  I have been using them for years.
> 
> 
> Home | Dayton Lamina Corporation


I will call them Monday and see what they can do and for what price. Thank you!


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 19, 2021)

I don't know what your experience is in tool & die work so maybe you can pull this off.  But, in order to operate at the clearances you suggest, you are going to need an incredibly tight and rigid setup.


----------



## jimbo fury (Jun 19, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> I don't know what your experience is in tool & die work so maybe you can pull this off.  But, in order to operate at the clearances you suggest, you are going to need an incredibly tight and rigid setup.


I guess a little spoiler alert. The dies can be slightly under sized. I am making the dies out of A11 tool steel as it better maintains the original machined size after heat treat and tempering processes. After this I am going to apply a ZirN coating and this coating can be applied in a few layers to achieve the final size dimension. So I am not solely relying on the EDM for end result die size. Just getting it as close as I can.

Ultimately, I want sets of dies with this coating and when wear etc occurs I can electro-strip the coating off and re-apply the coating and never have to make or buy dies again.

ZirN coating has Rc80 and a coefficient of friction of .05 just a little less than Teflon.

The dies will have a .0002 chamfer as well to maximize cutting/tool life etc. I have thought and planned this out I just don't have the equipment to make what I need.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 19, 2021)

OK, it sounds like you have a good plan.   The more common way to make the dies is to heat treat first then finish by EDM or grinding.


----------



## jimbo fury (Jun 19, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> OK, it sounds like you have a good plan.   The more common way to make the dies is to heat treat first then finish by EDM or grinding.


Agree, but this way I can creep up to exactly, or near exactly what I want. I made tons of dies, just circles to test and find the optimum size before this. This is a special project and unique project. I also need to have this done very soon.....


----------

